# HERES A PIC OF KAREN



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

HERE IT IS KARENS PIC


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS WISHED I HAD A PIC OF KAREN, JUST A REMINDER TO VOTE :rasp:


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

You got me.. I wanna see karen as much as anyone else does....
Soooo where is she?????
Ryan


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dont you guys wish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have seen Karen









no i havnt


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Come on, lets get a picture of Karen!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> Come on, lets get a picture of Karen!


 Goodluck!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I've seen Karen!!

In my dreams though


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

we're up on five.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit tricked me


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

r u serious death cmon i knew it was some voting scheme all the 2 good to be true threads r all voting grabs


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i knew it was a topic to vote before i clicked. i voted, but ur loserish attempt was pitiful


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LMFAO ahahahahah

GL on the pix yall


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

2 members that have posted thus far have already seen my pic :rasp:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 2 members that have posted thus far have already seen my pic :rasp:


 everyone knows its posted in the team p-fury lounge. too bad you guys can't see it :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 2 members that have posted thus far have already seen my pic :rasp:










i know mikes one but whose the other


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn I thought you saw it death

maybe shes talking about herself


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 2 members that have posted thus far have already seen my pic :rasp:
> ...


 Whoops! Forgot about that one









The other one....well...Ill leave that up to him to decide if he wants to say or not.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

can you PUH LEAZE post the pic??? pleeeaaaassseee??????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> can you PUH LEAZE post the pic??? pleeeaaaassseee??????


 Why is that?! You claim you've already seen my pic!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

what a scam


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its a new week...vote jerkies.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

just voted and now were #1


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper (Dec 30, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS WISHED I HAD A PIC OF KAREN, JUST A REMINDER TO VOTE :rasp:


 Who's Karen??????????????????????????????????


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

NewPiranhaKeeper said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS WISHED I HAD A PIC OF KAREN, JUST A REMINDER TO VOTE :rasp:
> ...


 Youll know soon enough young n00b :laugh: 
J/k man welcome to the site


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper (Dec 30, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> NewPiranhaKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 Seriously though.... I she some crazy P?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hehehehe let him find out on his own.....we all did. just kidding you'll notice karen PRETTY easy

Welcome!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

were # 1 yay


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper (Dec 30, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hehehehe let him find out on his own.....we all did. just kidding you'll notice karen PRETTY easy
> 
> Welcome!


 LOL.... I guess it's one of those ways to initiate newbies....









Bring it on!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No it's not an initiation or anything it's just funny.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> No it's not an initiation or anything it's just funny.


 damn right


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

So you guys wanna see Karen huh?









I can arrange that. Let the bidding begin.


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper (Dec 30, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> No it's not an initiation or anything it's just funny.


 OH


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

C'mon! 3 clicks and Karen's puss is posted! What do I get for this?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The other one....well...Ill leave that up to him to decide if he wants to say or not.


I guess the other person would be me.:rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> NewPiranhaKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 Its okay NewPiranhaKeeper, Ive been on the site since January of 2003, and still dont know this alleged "Karen"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The other one....well...Ill leave that up to him to decide if he wants to say or not.
> ...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

PFURY IS #2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > NewPiranhaKeeper said:
> ...


 Yep not alot of people have seen her, like MS_Natt said shes been here a ling time and hasnt seen "Karen", not many member have and will ever have the courage to, becuase she is suppposedly hidious and would mosy likely make u sick upon seeing "IT"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 The wise man has spoken.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The other one....well...Ill leave that up to him to decide if he wants to say or not.
> ...










u bastard








jk


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I saw karen today. well part of her :rasp:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahah awesome


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

thats a good one!!
did my deed


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I still havent seen her

Oh well.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i heard she has medusas head and turns men into stone, was it men or something else she turned into stone when you looked at her? now i can just never quite remember what it was.lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> i heard she has medusas head and turns men into stone, was it men or something else she turned into stone when you looked at her? now i can just never quite remember what it was.lol


 Hardy har har.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 :bleh: HAHAHAHHA!


----------

